# Pinkies...



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I am confused... can somebody let me know what Pinkies are? I feel silly asking this question. :? From what gathered, Pinkies are baby mice that get eaten by different animals (like hedgehogs). It just seemed so weird at first. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah that's what they are  I believe they are sold frozen. I remember watching my friend's snake eat them when I was like 5. It was horrifying haha!


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Mice, rats any feeder rodent newborn still pink and fuzz less are referred to as pinkies.
Pinkies, fuzzy, pup, hopper, juvenile, small, medium, large, jumbo are the description of feeder rodent sizes.

Would a hedgehog eat a pinkie?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup! There's been a few members on here that have tried pinkies out with their hedgies. If I remember right, the hedgehogs all liked them pretty well, but were VERY messy about eating them. I think one owner took a video, you might be able to find it with the search feature.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Pinkies can be a great treat if your hedgehog will eat them. True pinkies (under 5 days old) are very low in fat - under 5%. They're higher in calcium and phosphorus compared to feeder insects. After 5 days old, pinkies become fuzzies, which are higher in fat (about 14%).


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I did not think hedgehogs really ate them... I thought they only ate bugs, kibble, ect. Not mice/rat babies. I am fine with that. I just think it's sort of weird for hedgehogs to eat them, but the hedgie eats what the hedgie wants. Thank you for the replies!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Most people don't feed them - just offering cooked meat is an easier option that isn't going to make people squeamish. But yes, they can, and some will of given the option - like any new food, the interest depends on the hedgie. The wild diet of a hedgehog is omnivorous with an insectivorous leaning - they'll eat whatever they find, including smaller animals (rodents, lizards/snakes, amphibians) and carrion. So pinkies are a very normal addition, but not at all required. Actually nothing but a high quality kibble is necessary, but adding fruits, vegetables, meat and insects is great to do for added variety in the diet.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to feed Pinkies to my bullfrog and Felina, my leopard gecko, until she got up there in age. At 11 years old she's doing great but now snubs the pinkies. I don't think they agree with her anymore. Guess I'm not the squeamish type, although I think I may leave the pinkies to the reptiles. I am not sure I'm ready to see a hedgie eating a pinkie. I have a feeling it's a lot messier for a hedgie than it is for reptiles and amphibians. I don't have an issue feeding crickets or mealies. Frozen tends to usurp a lot of the nutrients of said critter. I'd prefer live. Not only is it healthier, but it also is more natural for the animal doing the eating. 

What are the thoughts out there on feeding live crickets and mealies out there anyway? (I still have to get them for my reptiles so if I pick up a couple extra as a treat it's probably not going to hurt anything... Probably startle her though.)


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Live are much preferable to freeze-dried; more nutrients and less chance of constipation, which can sometimes happen with freeze-dried because of the lack of moisture. Crickets are low fat and you can basically feed as many as you want, and a lot of hedgehogs will get really excited hunting them. Mealworms are higher in fat, so that should be a consideration with how many are fed and how often. Hedgehogs are omnivores with an insectivore leaning, so it's great to include insects in the diet if possible, though they do just fine as long as they have a good quality kibble diet. Some hedgehogs just won't touch bugs at all. Dubia roaches are another great option, but not as readily available for some people.

I've had a hedgehog (Zombie) eat a fly that landed on her. And then I have some that snub insects completely.


----------



## dark_slasher91 (Nov 7, 2012)

This is off topic but for me, I started Grubbs and Brynhildr with crickets when I first got them. I ended up cutting the crickets' legs coz they keep jumping around and the two poor girls can't get to them. That's why I switched to live mealworms since they move slow, the two girls can catch them easily. Now they can sniff them at least 2 feet away and go to them. I am going to try live crickets again. Hopefully they will hunt with more enthusiasm than previously experienced. I really want a hunting hedgehog so I can hide insects in their cages and give them more reason to be roaming.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Be careful with leaving live crickets in their cages though - especially if the crickets can easily hop out. They're the most annoying things when they're chirping constantly and you can't find them! Crickets also tend to bite other animals, though that's probably much less dangerous for a hedgehog than for smaller reptiles and such. I've seen a lot of people on here talk about putting their hedgehog in the bathtub for cricket-hunting sessions.


----------



## dark_slasher91 (Nov 7, 2012)

Haha I know. They are super annoying. I would not leave live ones in my C&C cage. I leave them in Brynhildr's vivarium because it is closed off with screen so they can't go anywhere. For Grubbs I tried to have her hunt in a big sterelite bin when she was 10 weeks old but she doesn't know how to hunt by then. Hopefully next time I try it, both of them will be able to catch them without help.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I will stick with feeding her mealworms... they seem the safest and least disturbing. :roll:


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah, I wasn't sure if this was a common practice. I feed all ages of mice for my 32 snakes, so it's nice to know some of the extra pinkies can go to my hedgies. I like the idea of being able to feed them something that seems a bit more hearty than kibble, though for the most part I'll stick to cooked meat for treats... This coming from a vegetarian! :lol:


----------

